# Thermo and Fluid Text For Thermo/Fluid Depth



## Tplot12 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have seen posts regarding bringing in Thermo and Fluid college texts for the Thermo/Fluid depth and I just wanted to see if there is a real benefit to doing this. What I am looking for specifically is, for example, yes they helped out in excess to the MERM or no they are too detailed and are a hindrance. I have been going through the Thermo chapters in the MERM and I feel as though I should have more detailed examples especially when it comes to Power Cycles. Thanks.


----------



## Agg97 (Aug 12, 2009)

Tplot12 said:


> I have seen posts regarding bringing in Thermo and Fluid college texts for the Thermo/Fluid depth and I just wanted to see if there is a real benefit to doing this. What I am looking for specifically is, for example, yes they helped out in excess to the MERM or no they are too detailed and are a hindrance. I have been going through the Thermo chapters in the MERM and I feel as though I should have more detailed examples especially when it comes to Power Cycles. Thanks.


I brought my college thermo text (moran &amp; shapiro) more as a crutch than anything else. I think MERM does an adequate job in explaining the various concepts in thermo and power cycles. But, I brought my college text just in case one of the "off the wall" questions was a thermo question that wasn't in MERM. I didn't use that text during my test, though. Still, the only thing I was penalized was a little extra weight in my box. No biggie.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 12, 2009)

Agg97 said:


> I brought my college thermo text (moran &amp; shapiro) more as a crutch than anything else. I think MERM does an adequate job in explaining the various concepts in thermo and power cycles. But, I brought my college text just in case one of the "off the wall" questions was a thermo question that wasn't in MERM. I didn't use that text during my test, though. Still, the only thing I was penalized was a little extra weight in my box. No biggie.


The MERM had all the subjects, but my college text (moran &amp; shapiro) had certain things I liked better and the reference tables were better IMHO.


----------



## jragg (Aug 20, 2009)

I relied almost completely on the MERM. It's pretty good as a fluids and thermo book, but it's lacking a bit in the heat transfer area. If you've got a heat transfer book from college, I'd bring it along. The practice exam (NCEES exam) that I took did have one question that didn't have an answer in the MERM.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 20, 2009)

jragg said:


> I relied almost completely on the MERM. It's pretty good as a fluids and thermo book, but it's lacking a bit in the heat transfer area. If you've got a heat transfer book from college, I'd bring it along. The practice exam (NCEES exam) that I took did have one question that didn't have an answer in the MERM.


I agree, I got some materials on Heat Transfer from a Prep Course and used it on the test. Mostly what I would suggest would be the information for Transient Heat Transfer and Convection Shape Factors.


----------

